# Death from Above



## tomahawk6 (1 Jan 2008)

UAV spots the bad guys and an armed helo finishes them.   

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=87f_1198860424


----------



## Franko (1 Jan 2008)

NICE!


----------



## gaspasser (1 Jan 2008)

TO the last man...standing...
You Can't Fix Stupid....what made him think he could take out an Apache..that already has you sighted..with a large machine gun?? Duh!
Nice video of stupidity...LOL


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Jan 2008)

Is this the one with the four guys walking next to a brick fence, and there is a dog in the upper right hand corner??

The hell hound survives (tail betwixt his legs, ha!), and those four guys are splattered like shooting a barrel of fish guts with a platoon of 12 gauage shotguns.

One can search youtube by simply searching for '30mm murder'.

Not for the squeemish.


Wes


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Is this the one with the four guys walking next to a brick fence, and there is a dog in the upper right hand corner??
> 
> The hell hound survives (tail betwixt his legs, ha!), and those four guys are splattered like shooting a barrel of fish guts with a platoon of 12 gauage shotguns.
> 
> ...



Nope!  It had about 8 total, six outside the truck and two in the cab, carrying weapons travelling up a road.  I wonder if they went back to the other vehicle at the intersection near the beginning of the footage?


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Jan 2008)

Thanks George. when I get home, I'll have to have a look, as Defence blocks liveleak and other interesting sites.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Jan 2008)

Observed!

There is much more in liveleak to be seen.

Time for some bacon and cheese pizza, an infidel's treat!!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Greymatters (2 Jan 2008)

Good find, I hadnt heard of this site before...


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jan 2008)

30mm vs. AK what was that guy thinking  : he should of just ran, and hid  ;D  but then again thats one less guy that can shoot at our troops


----------



## Greymatters (2 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> 30mm vs. AK what was that guy thinking  : he should of just ran, and hid  ;D  but then again thats one less guy that can shoot at our troops



Maybe he saw one of the Rambo films... I think one of them had a scene where Stallone took out a Hip with an AK?


----------



## Trooper Hale (6 Jan 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Maybe he saw one of the Rambo films... I think one of them had a scene where Stallone took out a Hip with an AK?


Wasnt that an RPK with a belt containing around 14thousand rounds? It was definitely from the hip. 
These videos are great. The fly boys are so relaxed about it, makes you realise that there are some fantastic operators out there.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> 30mm vs. AK what was that guy thinking  : he should of just ran, and hid  ;D  but then again thats one less guy that can shoot at our troops



These guys tried to run, but it didn't seem to help much. Don't those planes EVER run out of ammo?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgKRAHMibZk&mode=related&search


----------



## Franko (8 Jan 2008)

Cleared to level the building....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UsA9VtQ_uLg&feature=related

Regards


----------



## Col.Steiner (23 Jan 2008)

Wow is right! Just to put the size of that 300mm ammo into perspective, this picture shows just how big those rounds are. The video just scares me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yPVf4a8e-M


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jan 2008)

OberstSteiner said:
			
		

> Wow is right! Just to put the size of that *300*mm ammo into perspective, this picture shows just how big those rounds are. The video just scares me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yPVf4a8e-M



umm, 300 mm would be just about 12 inches, or just about 1 foot.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (23 Jan 2008)

One shot, three kills ... "just fired rifle": http://www.strategypage.com/military_videos/military_photos_200551221.aspx


----------



## Col.Steiner (24 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> umm, 300 mm would be just about 12 inches, or just about 1 foot.



Sorry, you could probably assume I meant 30mm, but 300 mm would be cool.


----------

